# E-Collars



## Scott Harris (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a customer who is lookinig to buy a collar for his pet, the dog may do some hunting down the road if things work out. I told him that I use Tri-Tronics but some of the other companies are making quality collars now as well. Here is a copy of what he wrote to me:

* I have been checking e-collars on some of the sites that you recommended and I have been shopping e-bay as well. I found a Dogtra NC gold for 99.00 but I also found out that both 
Tritronics and Dogtra offer only a two year warranty or less and Tritronics charges $275.00
for a bench fee if it were to be sent in for repairs. That sounds rediculous... Do you have anything against the Sportdog 2000?
I found someone locally (Ballwin) who will sell me one for 235.00 and it has a LTD Lifetime 
warranty with free upgrades and it is loaded with features. 
Maybe more than I need but I want to get all I can for the money.*

Thanks for your help, I am going to send him a link to this site.

Scott


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Scott,

The SD-2000 is an awesome collar. I have one for each of my dogs. You can't go wrong.

If you are looking to save a little more money, check out the SportDOG SD-400 or SD-400s (the "s" model is higher stimulation). This collar system sells for $149 and offers the same lifetime warranty as the SD-2000. It is a smaller collar and transmitte. It is a great unit but only has about 1/4 of the range of the SD-2000, which is still decent at 400 yards.

The SD-400 is great for yard work and occasional training. The battery life on the receiver is about 10-12 hours, so I wouldn't recommend it if the collar is going to be used heavily. But for basic training and occasional hunting, you can't go wrong for $149.

Roger


----------



## Scott Harris (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Roger, I dont have any experience with the Sport Dog Models. I will look into the other collar as well.

Scott


----------



## MSRETRIEVERS (Jan 25, 2006)

GO with the SportDog brand, you can't go wrong from the price and dependability to the customer service if you do run into problems.
I have several of these collars and they work great


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Dogtra is now offering a limited lifetime warranty on their new collars. I just received the new Dogtra 1700 collar and I love it. I have used TT and Dogtra and I have had great luck with Dogtra. Their both good companies but I have become more biased towards Dogtra. Their costumer service is also top notch!

***Check out the Dogtra 200ncp Gold. Price $199.00 It has low to mid range power out-put and has a half mile range. Battery life is estimated between charges at 50 plus hours.

I'd avoid the E-Bay purchase...If you buy the new Dogtra at least you know your getting a limited lifetime warranty and if you have any problems you can contact their customer service and I know they will take care of you.

SportDog I know nothing about and I do not (personally) know any handlers either pro or amateur that are using SportDog.


----------

